# Avoir un cheval de bataille



## Corsicum

_Avoir un cheval de bataille._

Je n’ai que « _dottrina_ » ? 
C’est bien maigre et probablement erroné ?

J’ai vu ici une traduction littérale :
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/cheval%20de%20bataille
*Cheval de bataille * (fig) *cavallo di battaglia*

Mais je ne suis pas très convaincu, on doit pouvoir faire mieux ? 

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Che cosa vuoi sapere esattamente, Corsicum? In italiano _cavallo di battaglia_ si usa per dire il pezzo forte (di un artista), la cosa che riesce meglio.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, c’est ça, mais ce n’est pas forcément ce que l’on fait de mieux, par exemple :
Pour une activité commerciale :_ quel est votre cheval de bataille ? _
_C'est la qualité de service, c’est notre point fort, notre devise, notre fer de lance._ 
 
La définition la plus correcte est celle-ci :
_C'est son cheval de bataille._ C'est son *argument favori, son dada :*
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/cheval
 
L’argument peut être _favori_ sans pour cela être le meilleur, il y a une notion d’utilisation incessante, une manie, comme une doctrine.


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum said:


> Oui, c’est ça, mais ce n’est pas forcément ce que l’on fait de mieux, par exemple :
> Pour une activité commerciale :_ quel est votre cheval de bataille ? _
> _C'est la qualité de service, c’est notre point fort, notre devise, notre fer de lance._


Dans ce cas, je dirais "qual è il vostro _punto forte_?". Ou, si tu préfères, "qual è il vostro _fiore all'occhiello_?".


----------



## Corsicum

Necsus said:


> "qual è il vostro _fiore all'occhiello_?".


 
_Fiore all'occhiello : _me semble excellent, idiomatique et moins galvaudé pour ce contexte.

Grazie


----------

